# Turning Pictures



## Eastman's Woodturning (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## dave1974 (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice work!


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 15, 2015)

Yes, nice turning! What lathe are you using? What finish? Do you turn anything green and let it dry in stages as you complete the turning?


----------



## Eastman's Woodturning (Mar 15, 2015)

Delta 46-460 till I can justify my dream lathe, I use a variety of finishing techniques for varies turnings such as triple eee , shalak wax, and micro mesh for small turnings, sometimes ca finish. The larger turnings it varies with mixed results and am still looking for my favorite combination but I do use beall buffing a lot . I do do a lot of the larger turnings green rough turn to around 10 percent of estimated finish and let them sit for around a year if at all possibly and sometimes longer. Some I seal the end grain with anchor seal before I let them sit and some I don't and use ca to stop cracks as the start. For my best results I rough turn, let them sit in the shop a couple months and then if I can time it right bring them inside when I start using the wood stove for around here is about 5 or 6 months then in the summer or fall finish turning. It is best to keep a large stock of rough turned bowls and let them sit as long as possible and don't rush the drying process. Tried it and it gives me less than satisfactory results


----------



## buzz sawyer (Mar 16, 2015)

Sounds good. I began using ca for spalted wood as well as a base finish for laquer on real porous wood and have been very pleased with the results.


----------



## gunny100 (Jun 29, 2015)

Eastman's Woodturning said:


> View attachment 394150
> View attachment 394151
> View attachment 394152
> View attachment 394153
> ...


HI
do you buy wood for turning
I got 1/3 of pick up truck of misc pcs of klim dryed walnut wood
plus I have many pcs of walnut logs\
plus other kinds of wood
for sale
im in pa


----------



## Michaelmj11 (Aug 21, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> HI
> do you buy wood for turning
> I got 1/3 of pick up truck of misc pcs of klim dryed walnut wood
> plus I have many pcs of walnut logs\
> ...



Are you still looking to get rid of the walnut?

And if so, what part of PA?


----------



## gunny100 (Aug 25, 2015)

Michaelmj11 said:


> Are you still looking to get rid of the walnut?
> 
> And if so, what part of PA?


I got a bunch of walnut scrap wood
im in lebanon,pa


----------



## gunny100 (Sep 1, 2015)

Michaelmj11 said:


> Are you still looking to get rid of the walnut?
> 
> And if so, what part of PA?


I got a bunch of walnut scrap wood 
i can put it in banna boxes and ups it to you
8.00 plus shiping


----------



## gunny100 (Sep 1, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> I got a bunch of walnut scrap wood
> i can put it in banna boxes and ups it to you
> 8.00 plus shiping


lebanon,pa


----------



## gunny100 (Dec 6, 2015)

gunny100 said:


> HI
> do you buy wood for turning
> I got 1/3 of pick up truck of misc pcs of klim dryed walnut wood
> plus I have many pcs of walnut logs\
> ...


ALL THE WOOD IS SOLD


----------



## SeMoTony (Jun 15, 2018)

Eastman's Woodturning said:


> View attachment 394150
> View attachment 394151
> View attachment 394152
> View attachment 394153
> ...


Nice work, who offers the key chain combos? I have not seen them from any of the kit providers who catalog me often.
Thanks for the input


----------

